# Spain - UK Ferry Flexibility?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,


Thinking of returning to UK from Spain in mid to late June via either Santander or Bilbao crossing to save the long drive back to Calais.

I'm mainly used to using the tunnel for the past few years, they are very flexible with bookings and it has never been a problem amending a crossing if we wanted to come back early or extend for a few days, just paying the price difference - if any.

I'm aware of the Brittany Ferry amendment fees but how easy is it to amend to an earlier/later crossing on the Spanish routes back to UK say within a fortnight to a week before the original booking. 

I'm thinking there might be few spare spaces at such short notice due to the reduced crossings compared to the Northern short sea routes?


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete, I am pretty sure, you will find them quite expensive for summertime, even at short notice!:frown2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grath

When you first look at the Spain-England route what you say APPEARS to be true but, if you then factor in that you have the cost of driving up from Spain to a channel port, the 2-3 days drive of about 800 miles and then ADD the cost of the channel crossing you will STILL need to purchase the cost does not seem that bad really. Plus it gives you a few more days to enjoy your break rather than spend it trudging up through France

Bilbao is a much cheaper option than Santander for some reason I cannot work out, Santander and Bilbao are not that far apart either so fuel costs between the two are fairly insignificant.

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Andy, having spent many years trucking to and from Spain, I am well aware of the mileage, time and costs, even more so as a Transport Management International CPC holder, but BF are bloody expensive (well in my estimation)
I did cost the economy route last year when it was LD, I think you used it and were not impressed,but I would have given it a go as that is cost effective.
Incidentally, Bilbao or Santander used to be about one and a half days drive with a truck.
And having also used BF and P&O on the longer crossings, they are bloody boring>
But everybody is different and consider different costs¬:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But if you work out the sea mileage between say St Malo and Portsmouth the Spanish route is much less mile per mile!! Double the cost but about 3 times as far! 

BF are certainly not the cheapest, but they DO have a monopoly on the Spanish routes. As an aside I see that the LD service from Mewhaven -Dieppe is certainly not certain to continue in the new year, bang goes a cheap crossing for us old 'uns. 

I looked at the difference between Economie and standard fares a couple of weeks ago.

Again the headline rate looks good BUT the crafty bu**ers now charge a lot more for cabins on the Economie service :frown2: so the saving ain't much in the end. Having done Economie I would probably pay the extra to get on a decent sized vessel with a few more facilities.

As far as driving times are concerned I concur with your timings, but I for one would not want to simply thrash up to Calais at the end of a holiday.

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, it will be a shame if the Newhaven Dieppe route alters much, or I should say, goes up in price.
However I did notice that after we booked earlier this year (we paid £143 return) the price significantly increased, due to increased bookings caused by the Calais problems!
So we will have to wait and see :serious:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Pete, I am pretty sure, you will find them quite expensive for summertime, even at short notice!:frown2:


Yes, I know they are expensive, its just that I've travelled that west coast so many times and so many ways it all gets a bit 'samey' and we fancied a change.

Pete


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Weve done Plymouth - Santander three times with a minibus and trailer, we sailed on the Val de Loire each time:










Yes, they were expensive, adding the trailer made it over £1200 and that was in 2000!

Would we do it again? Yes, probably, unless we had enough time to come up at our own speed to the Channel ports.

BF were always helpful to us, when we blew the van engine up on the way to Logrono they arranged for us to be towed onto the boat at the docks etc without any hassle.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why not change your route through Spain and France, as an example, deviate via Lyon or other town.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Yes, I know they are expensive, its just that I've travelled that west coast so many times and so many ways it all gets a bit 'samey' and we fancied a change.
> 
> Pete


I know what you are saying Pete, I used to know just about every bump in the road, and exactly where to position the truck to miss them and keep speed up around the bends :surprise: Sad, but true:frown2:
I must say, I am completely pi$$ed off with driving, I just like arriving and staying>
Last year, (for the same reason as you) I did look at BF for a last minute crossing and the prices did not appear to be any lower than normal:surprise: I looked at both their Spanish and French crossings.
Anyway, GOOD LUCK with your search:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys,


Now back to the original question :wink: 


How flexible are BF to changes - Has anyone had any problems trying to change at short notice to an earlier or later ferry back to UK?


Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pete

Have you checked out their T's & C's ??? That will give you an idea as to what the amendment fee (if any) would be. Why not ring BF and ask them?? I would imagine that so long as there is space onboard they will try and accomodate you, after all they will already have your money (wanna 10% discount code? PM me)

I would not imagine for a moment that the ships are ever THAT full that they couldn't squeeze a few more on if they need to. 

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Andy,

As I mentioned previously I'm aware of the amendment costs (£25 amendment fee plus any fare increase if its part of a return crossing and if its a single there is no £25 fee but just the fare difference to pay) this was confirmed by phone.
I also asked about availability at short notice, they said highly unlikely if it was July/August but June 'might' be possible but obviously couldn't guarantee that hence the question to those who have maybe done it before.

We're sort of going off the idea now and looking either for a different route down we haven't done before and maybe trying Newhaven Dieppe for a change which would get us a bit further into France.

Thanks for the discount code offer, very kind of you, might take you up on that if we end up going that route.


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Pete
> 
> I would not imagine for a moment that the ships are ever THAT full that they couldn't squeeze a few more on if they need to.
> 
> Andy


Andy, when I was trucking, I have been at the port many a time on waiting list.
That is when you are booked on a later ferry, but go on the waiting list for an earlier ferry. About half of the time you might get on.
Once I was there for 48 hours, and that was BF:surprise:I watched ferry's come and go, and I really wanted to get home
edit
And we were regular BF customers with a few hundred crossings per year


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Why not change your route through Spain and France, as an example, deviate via Lyon or other town.
> 
> cabby


 We are not keen on the Lyon route as the traffic jams can be horrendous, we came down via Paris/Orleans/Limoges and Toulouse this time .Although we had some queues around the Paris ring road after that it all was all clear and the route is defiantly, IMO more picturesque than either the west or east routes and, as a pleasant surprise, cheaper. :grin2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We came back from Bilbao a few years ago. We'd gone down to Spain in November through a very wet and boring France but coming back through the centre of Spain from Granada was much more interesting and quicker. We got a cabin on the ferry and although it was blowing a force 8 we had a good journey. It wasn't cheap but worth every penny.
Going from Poole to St Malo in April and it will be about £230 one way but it gets us where we want to be and we can then carry on down the west coast to Biarritz without having to go through Calais.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just as an aside, the Val de Loire ship that is in the picture earlier is around half the gross tonnage of the two Stena Line super ferry ships at 31788grt, and at the time we sailed in 1997-2000 was their biggest ship. MV Etretat is their largest current ship at 43487grt.

The Stena ships are 63039grt each on the Harwich - Hoek van Holland route. 

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Just as an aside, the Val de Loire ship that is in the picture earlier is around half the gross tonnage of the two Stena Line super ferry ships at 31788grt, and at the time we sailed in 1997-2000 was their biggest ship. MV Etretat is their largest current ship at 43487grt.
> 
> The Stena ships are 63039grt each on the Harwich - Hoek van Holland route.
> 
> Peter


Peter, I bet you have never been down in the bilges:surprise: There is a lift which takes two trucks down at a time to a lower level. Horrible place, every Driver hates going down there as it takes much longer to get off at the other side:frown2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope, never had that pleasure! 

Although the Discovery and trailer is within the length, the Mercedes + trailer would be longer than a standard artic rig.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gone off the long ferry crossing idea :smile:


So it will either be the N10 western route via Rouen, Tours Bordeaux etc or down the middle via Rouen, Vierzon and the tollfree A20 D820 then cut across to the border. Done these routes a fair few times (mainly down the west) but will just have to try and work out a few variations to keep the interest up.


Then again, might change our minds and head for Sicily instead as we've never been before :wink:


Pete


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

When are you going? Sicily sounds good.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Gone off the long ferry crossing idea :smile:
> 
> So it will either be the N10 western route via Rouen, Tours Bordeaux etc or down the middle via Rouen, Vierzon and the tollfree A20 D820 then cut across to the border. Done these routes a fair few times (mainly down the west) but will just have to try and work out a few variations to keep the interest up.
> 
> ...


Pete, when I was Trucking, I always wanted to go to Sicily and eventually I got the chance. I drove down to Regio Calabria and caught the ferry across. The port is or was totally Mafia controlled, I won't go into details, but honestly, it was, but that was many years ago!
I overnighted at a service area under Mount Etna, or I should say with a view of the smoking top! 
Next morning I drove across to the island to the opposite coast, and the Sicillian drivers were totally bonkers. They would sit behind my truck on straight roads, and as soon as I came to bends, they would overtake:surprise: Crazy as my truck clearly marked as a mobile fuel can, carrying well over 20 ton of inflammable class 3 refinery cleaning fluids.
After delivering, I decided to drive the coast road back to the ferry, yes the long way round, but I wanted to see some of the island. I was so disappointed as every beach was filthy with rubbish everywhere.
However, I would like to go back with the M/h to see it properly, and all the reports I have read on here are pretty good. But I would have reservations, regarding is it really worth it and what about security.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

StephandJohn said:


> When are you going? Sicily sounds good.


Hiya, we'll be off sometime in March.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Pete, when I was Trucking, I always wanted to go to Sicily and eventually I got the chance. I drove down to Regio Calabria and caught the ferry across. The port is or was totally Mafia controlled, I won't go into details, but honestly, it was, but that was many years ago!
> I overnighted at a service area under Mount Etna, or I should say with a view of the smoking top!
> Next morning I drove across to the island to the opposite coast, and the Sicillian drivers were totally bonkers. They would sit behind my truck on straight roads, and as soon as I came to bends, they would overtake:surprise: Crazy as my truck clearly marked as a mobile fuel can, carrying well over 20 ton of inflammable class 3 refinery cleaning fluids.
> After delivering, I decided to drive the coast road back to the ferry, yes the long way round, but I wanted to see some of the island. I was so disappointed as every beach was filthy with rubbish everywhere.
> However, I would like to go back with the M/h to see it properly, and all the reports I have read on here are pretty good. But I would have reservations, regarding is it really worth it and what about security.


Thanks Graham,

We've done a fair bit of Italy inc Sardinia where we had a failed break in attempt, but have never ventured further south than Ancona.
Sicily is something we've been talking about for a while now so it's one of those places that has to be ticked off the list :wink:
Used to bonkers drivers all over Europe including driving through the middle of Athens and Istanbul, tbh I find some UK driving standards far worse than the other countries we've visited. We're pretty streetwise when it comes to security, hopefully we should be ok. :wink:

Now I've done it saying that :smile:

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Thanks Graham,
> 
> We've done a fair bit of Italy inc Sardinia where we had a failed break in attempt, but have never ventured further south than Ancona.
> Sicily is something we've been talking about for a while now so it's one of those places that has to be ticked off the list :wink:
> ...


Hi Pete, I have seen some of your adventures, well done, and I know you are well travelled.
I also have driven around Athens and through Istanbul a couple of times, over both bridges, and over the Galata bridge.
A fascinating place, and I would like to return:smile2:
Regarding the N10, I used to use it with a truck, but with my M/H, I much prefer, going down to the N20 and then from the Marmande area,there is a good fast national road which runs towards Dax. Nicer and cheaper than the alternative recently tolled road.
Enjoy!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think my worst moments were driving down through the former Yugoslavia from Austria to Greece.

Athens traffic was OK as long as you were going in the same direction and speed!

We were down in Greece and Santorini on a film shoot, I was driving the Mercedes 608D generator truck, the other guy was driving a Leyland Boxer with a Perkins 6-354 engine, not exactly a lot of poke for a 16 tonner.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Graham, I did most of that route a few years ago, it makes a good alternative.


Last year we did the A63 from Bordeaux avoiding most tolls and it worked quite well but obviously not as quick as staying on the autoroute but i'm tight :wink:


You come off the A63 at J18 and do a dogleg via Pissos before heading back on at J17 missing the toll Point. Theres a nice little place to overnight behind the church in Pissos and water available in the toilets in the nearby carpark.


Then down to J12 into Dax and pick up the D824 and back on again at either J8 or J7 once again missing the toll point. Lovely little aire in the woods at St Paul les Dax for an overnight.


Another option (which I think you mentioned a while back?) would be to carry on down from Pissos to Mont de Marsan and cut back across on the 824 back to the autoroute but haven't tried that one yet


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quite a good dealer in Mont de Marsan, good for bits and bobs. Just down the rd, you have Grenade s Adour, with an aire, but nicer to stop in a little car park by the park, or use the Municipal site, or a little further is Aire la s Adour.
Got lost in Thessalonica, lost all sense of north south east west:surprise: One and only time:surprise:
Regarding the old Yugo, it used to be the case that on the main transit road through the middle, if a vehicle was overtaking, once it's nose was past the other vehicle, it had right of way and would just pull in and expect the other vehicle to give way:surprise:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Got lost in Thessalonica, lost all sense of north south east west:surprise: One and only time:surprise:


A couple of years ago my wife decided that she wanted to have a go driving the motorhome through Thessaloniki, She only got to the second set of traffic lights and that was enough for her and has never driven in Greece since. :grin2:

Now we're well off topic, but it is my thread. :smile:

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> A couple of years ago my wife decided that she wanted to have a go driving the motorhome through Thessaloniki, She only got to the second set of traffic lights and that was enough for her and has never driven in Greece since. :grin2:
> 
> Now we're well off topic, but it is my thread. :smile:
> 
> Pete


Mrs G won,t drive the van and certainly not since going larger:serious: am I bothered :wink2: :laugh:
Forgot to say, also crossed on the Canakale ferry in Turkey. saves going via Istanbul :smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Forgot to say, also crossed on the Canakale - ferry in Turkey. saves going via Istanbul :smile2:


We did a roundtrip, across on the Eceabat Canakkale ferry and back over the Bosphorus into Istanbul.

Photo shows us overnighting in the Eceabat ferry carpark and billy no mates on the ferry across to Asian Turkey..

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anyway, I digress, still undecided now whether to go to Portugal or Sicily next spring, Hmmm...


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Memories:smile2:
Sorry, still off thread, but I see from your photo, you have the pull out scooter rack. I ask as our new to us van also has it. Any problems?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nope, no pull out rack, its just the standard rear panels on ours.


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Nope, no pull out rack, its just the standard rear panels on ours.
> 
> Pete


Sorry, Pete, from the photo parked on the harbour I thought the bottom part pulled out:frown2:


----------

